# Cat is all of the sudden really moody...



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

This is regarding the older cat. He's a Maine ****, just about 15 months old. As of lately, he's really moody. He'll claw at us and try to bite us when we try to pet him, totally at random. He's been hissing at my wife a lot and just trying to keep to himself. What would cause this? He's eating like normal, still playing, etc. but I have no idea why he's acting like this. He's neutered and an indoor cat. He gets along just fine with the other cat we have.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

MC's are slow to mature and he's really just coming into his own as a mature adult and will continue to mature until 4 y.o. Having said that, there are a number of things that can cause a_ sudden_ change of behavior...one being another male cat (neutered or not) outside and spraying near your house. No house is absolutely air tight, so even if he's an indoor cat, he can still smell any spray and and it's upsetting and he may be reacting to it. Another reason, is pain and some underlying illness. Cats may strike out in anger as a result of pain or discomfort. So a vet visit should be done with a complete blood panel done, as well as urinalysis. Has there been any change in his litter box habits---mournful meowing, pain, licking genital area a lot, frequency, and amount of urine produced or urinating in other places than the litter box? That necessitates a vet visit immediately. If he checks out OK at the vet, then something is upsetting him that's changed in the house. Hope you can get him back to how he was before. Give us an update.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

No changes in litter box usage or excessive meowing. My wife picked him up the other day and he made a weird squealing sound, but that's it. He eats like CRAZY, and has his normal energy levels...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I"m not mistaken this same kitty had some UTI issues not too terribly long ago. I remember hearing (probably here on cat forum) that once they've had uti/crystal issues they are prone to having them again.

He may be developing problems again and is trying to tell you he's not feeling well. I agree with Catlover, a vet visit is in order to rule out anything medical.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

He hasn't shown anything close to a sign of a UTI. I'm going to call the vet to be safe though. I mean, typically he's a pretty chill cat but at random he'll just swat at you if you go to pet him. Mostly when he's laying down.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The "weird squealing sound" on being picked up, especially if he never did this before?, is a red flag for me. May indicate some internal pain or soreness. Tell the vet about this, and let us know how things are. Good luck!


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

He's only done it that one time, ever. My wife said he was making his meowing noise as she was picking him up. He's just been PMS'ing lately. Haha


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Made him an appointment for next Tuesday. Pretty sure he's going to give them tons of grief. I presume it's normal for a cat to be growling and hissing while at the vet? That's normal of him.

He's been nice the last couple of days though. Maybe it's just his age.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Just saw him in a coughing fit for the first time ever. Just after eating.


----------

